# 7/18-7/19



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone know what the conditions are like for Park East or Ft Pickens? 

Also- if anyone is going out to a wreck and want to split some gas money, my wife and I are itching to get out in the Gulf. PM me if so...


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

Pretty sure conditions will be bad all weekend. Do you have time during the week. I could use a dive partner/spearfishing.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Per someone who dove Park East today, viz was 10 or less and there were jellies. Pickens viz was horrible last week and lots of stingers.
T-storms not going to improve i think


----------

